# Home Theater Questions (by newbie)



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

My name is Wayne. I live in Oakville, Ontario. I'm having my basement finished and I'm planning to put in a home theatre system. I have bought most of my components in stages. I have the receiver with all the speakers and I just purchased the plasma TV.

I need to buy a dvd player to complete the system. 

My questions are:

1. I want a dvd/vcr combo unit. Do any manufacturers make them with HDMI upconversion technology and digital optical cable output or coaxial digital output?
My Kenwood receiver is about 3 years old; (Model #VR-6070/KRF-X9060D) has two input jacks to support digital optical cable inputs and coaxial digital input. 
I did find a dvd/vcr combo from Samsung that does have HD upconversion technology (DVD-V9650) but it does not have optical cable outputs.

2. If I can find a dvd/vcr combo with optical or coaxial outputs, can I still plug in the dvd/vcr combo directly into Plasma tv with HDMI cables for the video and then plug in the optical or coaxial cables into the receiver for digital sound? Will this work or will I have to hook it up some other way?

3. Are there adaptors to connect HDMI cables to an older receiver like my Kenwood? That way I could plug all my components into my recevier and then somehow from there into my HDMI T.V.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------

